# 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k?



## jackGTI337 (Jan 11, 2003)

well, So I did it. Ordered 4300k Philips HID kit. Ultinon was about 50bucks more but I went with 4300k HID kit. Now I have to install relays in case they do not come with relays. But as far as Kalvin temperature goes, is 4300k brightest of all?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k? (jackGTI337)*

Yes, the higher the kelvin rating the less light output, but more blue / violet color.


----------



## Zim (Apr 26, 1999)

*Re: 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k? (jackGTI337)*

Technically the 4300k simply tells you the color of the light. It says nothing about
HOW MUCH light. That is the "lumens" spec.
Mike


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k? (jackGTI337)*

I have heard that the Ultinon bulbs are the most offical Kalvin rating you will find. Also, the kits that say 8000K...that is a lie.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k? (Zim)*

Zim's right..technically.
But it just so happens that as you move up on the Kelvin scale the Lumens go DOWN.
So, yes..your 4100/4300K setup is about 3200 Lumens while 6000K is 2800-3000 Lumens.
7000 and 8000K filter out more "usable" light and while they may appear brighter they emit less light.
Later,


----------



## jackGTI337 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k? (nater)*

Ok, Nater, I've been reading almost all your post about the HID and Relay issues. I am getting 4300k HID kit soon. Well, ordered already and so they are going to be here. 
Sounds like I need relays with it. I already IMed you about this. But what I do not understand is how to wire them.
I am dumb when it comes to wiring.
We need pictorial of installing relays to exisiting HID retrofit kit. Not the isntallation of HID itself.


----------



## Zim (Apr 26, 1999)

*Re: 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k? (nater)*

I wasn't trying to pick nits just for the sake of it... Having also owned a 99 B5 (when all the mod'ing was less well understood), I watched a nice frenzy of people buying new bulbs, whcih were whiter/bluer, and everyone swore were "better"...
Ironically, they often had lumen output 30-50% lower than the OEM bulbs, whereas with a little research, higher color temp AND higher lumen output bulbs could be found.
LOL, even now on the Vision Plus bulbs, I can't find a spec on lumen output, and calls to Philips have been a nightmare trying to track down anyone that might actually know. Its one thing to claim "50% more light".. but dang it, can't they spec it somewhere????? They won't get a dime from me until they do.
Mike


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k? (jackGTI337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, Nater, I've been reading almost all your post about the HID and Relay issues. I am getting 4300k HID kit soon. Well, ordered already and so they are going to be here. 
Sounds like I need relays with it. I already IMed you about this. But what I do not understand is how to wire them.
I am dumb when it comes to wiring.
We need pictorial of installing relays to exisiting HID retrofit kit. Not the isntallation of HID itself.[HR][/HR]​OK.
I'm working on putting a thread together for this...
I'll post it up but want to get permission from another user who drew up a nice picture...
When I get his permission I'll post it in a thread IN THE LIGHTING FORUM.
Later,


----------



## GTiandrewK (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k? (nater)*

Awesome Nater! thanks so much!


----------



## jackGTI337 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: 4300k HID kit brighter than 5000k or 6000k? (nater)*

Nater, we appreciate your hard work to help fellow vortexer out!







thanks!


----------

